

Ask HN: FireFox/Chrome Plugins as a product? - riskish

Would you pay for a Firefox or Chrome plugin, if it increased your productivity?
======
thehodge
A Friend of mine runs <http://www.activeinboxhq.com/> which is a freemium
chrome/firefox plugin, he seems to do well for himself and has a good
community around it, but he ran it on donations for the first year or two

